# Anything?



## fishninmysoul (Jan 30, 2013)

Has anyone seen any bait out at sykes yet?


----------



## JaxJames (May 4, 2013)

Just Pinfish if u call them bait. I was there this morning and seen a tiny school of very small menhaden. I stopped at a couple of spots scouting for finger mullet and nothing yet.


----------

